# Black dots on my fish?



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

My gold fish got a few black dots on it, on his fins, and body, then after a week they were away. Any idea what they were?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds like Black spot to me which is caused by parasites known as Cercaria and Metacercaria. It primarily infects marine surgeonfish however it can also infect wild caught fish and pond fish. It sometimes appears and then just goes away after a week or so.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

wow thats a new one on me...will ahve to look out for them


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

The other fish that was in with it died a day or so after the spots appeared on the fish I still have now. Unless it was some sort of infection it caught from the sick fish.


----------

